# How best to back up a HTC desire?



## Quartz (May 15, 2011)

After the recommendations here, my brother purchased a HTC Desire. Now, being sensible, he's wondering how he best can back up the apps.

The HTC apparently has an inbuilt backup to the SD card, but it occurs to him that a virus might infect the backup.

So once again I turn to Urban.


----------



## wtfftw (May 15, 2011)

Not looked into it properly but the htc website has a sync thing to download. Dunno what it lets you do tbh as I only got it for the drivers so I could use the app inventor thingything. Might be worth look.

I wouldn't worry about it tbh.


----------



## dogroughzine (May 15, 2011)

MyPhoneExplorer works well, but can be slightly temperamental. Used to be brilliant on my old Sony Ericsson but have found it slightly glitchy with HTC, still the best i've found though.


----------



## WWWeed (May 15, 2011)

What do you mean 'back up the apps'?

If you mean data, contacts, etc then:

Use the HTC sync application and backup to PC.

and/or

Backup to SD card, then put the SD card in a computer and burn to cd/make a backup copy


----------



## sumimasen (May 15, 2011)

Imagine you lose your phone, all those photos and text messages etc. Htc do not do an online backup for the Desire, so you might want to consider the app My Back Up Pro.  Worth the £3 IMHO.


----------



## dogroughzine (May 17, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Imagine you lose your phone, all those photos and text messages etc. Htc do not do an online backup for the Desire, so you might want to consider the app My Back Up Pro.  Worth the £3 IMHO.



have you tried my phone explorer? as ive said its not ideal but just about worked for me, and its free. More computer based although it does connect to an app on your phone.

i just reinstalled my apps from the android market website. it remembers the ones you have paid for


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2011)

If you're rooted then Titanium Backup


----------



## Quartz (May 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys. My brother's gone for MyBackup Pro.


----------

